# طلبة هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس



## omelkorah (1 مارس 2007)

إذا كنت طالبفى كليةهندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس عرف نفسك للتعارف...................


----------



## habloon (1 مارس 2007)

انا كنت فيها ولسه مخلص السنة دى قسم فلزات


----------



## omelkorah (1 مارس 2007)

طيب عرف نفسك
أنا محمد فتحى الفرقة الثانية
قسم هندسة البترول
من القاهرة
وساكن هناك فى الموشى


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

أخوكم حازم طه
الفرقة الرابعة هندسة الفلزات و علوم المواد
من القاهرة


----------



## omelkorah (2 مارس 2007)

إزيك يا حازم أنا فتحى


----------



## مهندس تكرير (2 مارس 2007)

:5: السلام عليكم


انا محمد فتحى 

الفرقه التالته

تكرير

:12:


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

ازيك يا فتحى يا حبيبى


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة لمحمد فتحى 3 تكرير
انت منين


----------



## midors (3 مارس 2007)

انا محمد احمد مخلص السنة دى قسم تكرير ولسه بدور على شغل


----------



## omelkorah (3 مارس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Abou Nofal (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم أجمعين
أحمد نوفل 
رابعة بترول 
وسلامي الشديد لحازم طه


----------



## mizobub (9 مارس 2007)

أنا معتز غنيم
اولي بترول
من اسكندرية:15::15:​


----------



## محمود على أحمد (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ازيكو يا شباب ايه أخباركم ازيك يا شيخ حازم ازيك يا أحمد يا نوفل معذرة للجفاء من نحيتى فيه شوية ظروف المهم اتمنى دايما أسمع اخبا ر كويسة أنا سألت عن نتيجة الترم الأول وعرفت أن الحمد لله الناس معظمها بفضل الله تقديرات كويسة ربنا يوفق الجميع وسلامى لكل الأخوة


----------



## prof mido (10 مارس 2007)

سلام الله علي الجميع أخوكم محمود رابعه فلزات 
سلامي لحازم وأبو نوفل


----------



## islamiccastel (15 مارس 2007)

ارد السلام لكل اخوانى وخاصة الشيخ محمود و البشمهندس نوفل و لــــــــــحودة


----------



## asayed123 (17 مارس 2007)

طيب انت سكن فين فى الموشى انا برضو ساكن فى الموشى تعاونيات سبيكو


----------



## islamiccastel (6 أبريل 2007)

بشرى لحبايبنا طلبة و خريجى الكلية و العاملين فى أى مجال مرتبط بمجالات التخصص فى الكلية
إليكم الأن منتدى الكلية 
http://www.egymine.com/forum/index.php


----------



## aleimam (7 أبريل 2007)

*محمد أبو طالب*

إخواني من أبناء بترول وتعدين السويس أنا أخوكم محمد أبوطالب
طالب بالفرقة الثانية قسم هندسة البترول
من طنطا
وأدعوكم جميعاً للإشتراك في جرووب طلاب كلية هندسة البترول ع النت
والإشتراك في مجتمع مهندسي البترول وإرسال بيانات إشتراكك إلينا في الجرووب
كل هذا من أجل عيوون هندسة البترول والفلزات والمناجم

وشكراً

www.groups.yahoo.com/group/spesuez/
www.spe.org

وشكراً


----------



## shekapom (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
أخوكم أحمد مختار
الفرقة الثانية تكرير,
وسلااااااااااااام خاص اوي للحاج حازم:55: ,و فتحي 




​


----------



## islamiccastel (10 أبريل 2007)

shekapom قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> أخوكم أحمد مختار
> الفرقة الثانية تكرير,
> وسلااااااااااااام خاص اوي للحاج حازم:55: ,و فتحي


 
ازيك يا مخ يا حبيبى


----------



## conan1987 (12 أبريل 2007)

*محمد السيسى*

انا محمد السيسى تانيه تكرير فى الكلية الغريبة جى
احب أسلم على ابو طالب و محمد فتحى
و ربنا ينجحنا و نعدى سلام


----------



## ميرويلا (15 أبريل 2007)

ياااااااااااااااا
والله
فى حنين للكليه
انا المهندس عمرو دفعه
2002 اكيد الدفعه اللى قبل كده تعرفنى كويس ..فاكرين مجله الأمواج
اللى مش فااكر ممكن يسأل عليها مدام سهير 
المهم
لو فى حد محتاج
حاجه
دا اميللى [email protected]


----------



## احمد زهرة (19 أبريل 2007)

ياريت ياعم حازم تتصل بى عندما تكون فى البيت وسلامى لكل الشباب واسال الله لكم السداد والتوفيق احمد رشاد رابعه فلزات


----------



## over the top (20 أبريل 2007)

محمد سامى 
رابعه تكرير


----------



## srtwill (20 أبريل 2007)

Hi Your Frines 
I Need Some Information About Petrolue


----------



## srtwill (20 أبريل 2007)

Hello Gentle Man
Asked Any Body Hes Any Desinge For Workover &completion Send Me
Best Regards


----------



## srtwill (20 أبريل 2007)

Hello
How Are You Every Body


----------



## islamiccastel (22 أبريل 2007)

ميرويلا قال:


> ياااااااااااااااا
> والله
> فى حنين للكليه
> انا المهندس عمرو دفعه
> ...


 
مرحبا بك يا هندسة 
بس هو انت تخصص ايه


----------



## o_algindy (26 أبريل 2007)

انا عمر الجندي 3 تكرير


----------



## mraheem2004 (26 أبريل 2007)

مش معقوووووووووول أبناء كليتي الموقرين كلهم هنا 

أهلا وسهلا بيكم

محمد عبد الرحيم محمد

قسم فلزات 

الفرقة الثانية


----------



## islamiccastel (27 أبريل 2007)

mraheem2004 قال:


> مش معقوووووووووول أبناء كليتي الموقرين كلهم هنا
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بيكم
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بك يا محمد معانا


----------



## kaboky (2 مايو 2007)

هاي ازيكم انا زميلتكم في سنه اولى قسم فلزات 
بتمنى اني اكون معاكم على الملتقى ده 
واتمنى انكم تدعولي عشان عندنا امتحانات رخمه وانا مش عارفه اتصرف فيها 
(kaboky girl)


----------



## face off (6 مايو 2007)

انا محمد علي الفرقة الاولي 
قسم بترول
لو ممكن مواقع لكتب كويسه في مجال الحفر والانتاج وشكرا


----------



## face off (6 مايو 2007)

يارب يوفقك والا متحانات تيجي سهله ان شاء الله
احنا برده عندنا امتحانات رخمه ادعو لنا


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 مايو 2007)

*حرصا على الإطلاع من جميع الأعضاء*

أيها الأعضاء الأفاضل يوجد موضوع خاص بالتعارف مثبت في أعلى الصفحة .... أرجوا أن تعرفوا بأنفسكم في هذا الموضوع .... وشكرا​إليكم رابط الموضوع:
أعضـــاء القســـم


----------



## al_khateeb86 (9 مايو 2007)

*بيبو*

السلام عليكم
انا زميلكم محمد الخطيب:5::15: _((((((((((((((((بيبو ))))))))))))))))):15::12: 
الفرقة التانية بترول


----------



## islamiccastel (10 مايو 2007)

al_khateeb86 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا زميلكم محمد الخطيب:5::15: _((((((((((((((((بيبو ))))))))))))))))):15::12:
> الفرقة التانية بترول


 
ازيك يا خطيب


----------



## bido000 (10 مايو 2007)

ازيك يامعتز غنيم

انا عبدالله أسامه 
اولى فلزات


----------



## احمد منتصر (10 مايو 2007)

هااااااااااااااااى 
انا احمد اولى 

فلزات


----------



## elzaim111 (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمد جمال اولي فلزات
جيمس
سلامي للشيخ حازم


----------



## kaboky (14 مايو 2007)

لو حد عنده اي فكره للتعامل مع الدكتور عباس في الشفوي والامتحان النهائي ياريت حد يقولي عشان انا مش عارفه ازاكر مادته خالص خالص
وكمان انا عندي مشكله في ماده operation ماده الدكتور الزكي عشان كلها حفظ وانا مش عارفه احفظها ازاي


----------



## احمد منتصر (14 مايو 2007)

ياه على الشفوى بتاع عباس عجب


----------



## elzaim111 (14 مايو 2007)

هااااااااااااااااي شباب


----------



## elzaim111 (14 مايو 2007)

ربنا معاكي
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق لكل شباب اولي فلزات 
اذا احتاجتي حاجة انا في الكلية


----------



## bido000 (14 مايو 2007)

امتحان دكتور عباس كان حلو اوي النهارده يعني تقريبا احنا شلنا ميتالورجي من دلوقتي


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 مايو 2007)

مع خالص تمنيات إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب بالتوفيق والنجاح في الإمتحانات​


----------



## kaboky (15 مايو 2007)

ياجماعه انا امتحنت شفوي عباس وكان امتحان xxxxxxx

صدقوني مهما حدث في الإمتحانات ، كله هيكون مجرد ذكريات ، وهتفتكروها وتقولوا كانت أيام حلوة ...
مع تحيات الإدارة


----------



## احمد منتصر (15 مايو 2007)

معاك حق يا اسامة احنا اتبهدلنا خلاص وربنا يستر يوم الخميس مع الزكى 
وتحياتى لكل اولى فلزات وربنا معناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ! ! ! ! ! !!


----------



## islamiccastel (16 مايو 2007)

يا شباب اهم حاجه مع الدكتور عباس امتحان اخر السنة و متخافوش بس المهم ترسم iron carbon

ولكن الدكتور الزكى اهم حاجه عنده غياب المحاضرات فلو كنت بتغيب كتير اعرف ان مهما عملت فى الورقه تقديرك مش عالى
ولو كان غيابك قليل بس حلك اخر السنه نص نص مش هتقل عن جيد


----------



## elzaim111 (16 مايو 2007)

ايه الاخبار مع الزكي يا جماعة 
ربنا يسترها علينا بكرة


----------



## احمد منتصر (17 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله عدى الزكى عقبال باقى الامتحنات
امتى يجى 6-6 ونخلص


----------



## bido000 (17 مايو 2007)

ايه ياعم منتصر مستعجل على ايه كده كده هتخلص بس يارب نعدي صافي


----------



## احمد منتصر (17 مايو 2007)

يعنى انت مش عايز تخلص يا عم عبد الله


----------



## سمير زكى عثمان (17 مايو 2007)

انا مهندس سمير زكى عثمان مدير عام الزيوت بشركة العامرية لتكرير البترول ودفعة1974 المعهد العالى الصناعى للبترول والتعدين بالسويس . واى خدمة ماعدا التعيينات لانها صعبة شوية ولكن ليست مستحيلة .


----------



## محمد البنا (18 مايو 2007)

أخوكم محمد البنا من اسكندريه و دلوقتي شغال فى شركة سيناء للمنجنيز


----------



## islamiccastel (21 مايو 2007)

قررت ادارة كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس عقد امتحانات نهاية العام الدراسى الحالى 2006\2007 لكل الفرق فى مبانى الجامعة الجديدة بالسلام فى ايام السبت و الاثنين و الاربعاء


----------



## islamiccastel (22 مايو 2007)

واليكم جدول الامتحانات
http://www.egymine.com/forum/announcement.php?f=2


----------



## yasser505 (24 مايو 2007)

ازايكوا يعني (ايش حالكم) فهمتوا ياعرب
دنى بالعربية يعني(انا في السياره)

دلوقتى(بمعنى الان)

مش عايز(لاتريد)
________________________________________________
ما المقصود بهذه المشاركات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81: 
الإدارة .....


----------



## mostafa elGammal (26 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة إن شاء الله الإمتحانات هتعدي علي خير


----------



## tifaonline (1 يونيو 2007)

انا اخوكم 
مصطفى عبد الحميد
دفعة 2005
من القاهرة
كنت في المدينة الجامعية(الأمل-الزيتيات-المستقبل)
انا حاليا ملازم اول مهندس احتياط في مصنع 100 الحربي
في مجال الصلب المخصوص وتصنيعه
يا جماعة لوحد عايز اي حاجة 
انا تحت امره
ومستني اي استفسار


----------



## islamiccastel (2 يونيو 2007)

tifaonline قال:


> انا اخوكم
> مصطفى عبد الحميد
> دفعة 2005
> من القاهرة
> ...


 
ازيك يا مصطفى


----------



## midors (2 يونيو 2007)

سمير زكى عثمان قال:


> انا مهندس سمير زكى عثمان مدير عام الزيوت بشركة العامرية لتكرير البترول ودفعة1974 المعهد العالى الصناعى للبترول والتعدين بالسويس . واى خدمة ماعدا التعيينات لانها صعبة شوية ولكن ليست مستحيلة .



ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك استفسر منك عن حاجة
انا خريج بترول السويس قسم تكرير ومفيش شغل خالص اعمل ايه وايه الحاجات اللى ممكن اخدها واعملها عشان اشتغل
وكمان هى الامتحانات بتبقى امتى يعنى للاسف الشديد احنا منعرفش معاد الامتحانات فى الشركات


----------



## kareemadel (2 يونيو 2007)

انا يا جماعة من هندسة الغاز الطبيعي في بورسعيد وياريت نكون اصحاب على فكرة انا مهتم بموضوع الحفر البحري ونفسي اللاقي معلومات عن المجال ده


----------



## احمد حسن محمد (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا احمد حسن من قنا رابعه فلزات سلامي لكل الناس خاصة حازم والشيخ محمودونوفل


----------



## امين الحفناوي (5 يونيو 2007)

omelkorah قال:


> إذا كنت طالبفى كليةهندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس عرف نفسك للتعارف...................


انا كنت فيها ولسه مخلص السنة دى قسم تكرير بدأنا رحلة البحث الشاقة ومن باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خير الناس أنفعهم للناس فما قولكم أدام الله فضلكم


----------



## beeb233 (5 يونيو 2007)

*mesa2 el fol ya shabab*



omelkorah قال:


> إذا كنت طالبفى كليةهندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس عرف نفسك للتعارف...................


al salam 3alaykom ya shabab ezayak ya 7azem w ya nofal w ya m7moud w 7osam ento keter keda leh
ana esmy m7md fouad fayoud
ya ashofkom b3d el ta7'arog ya shabab


----------



## beeb233 (5 يونيو 2007)

ma3lesh ya amen ya a7'y wallahy mashoftesh mosharketak ella delwa2ty
3ala fekra ana el keyboard 3andy mesh 3ayza tekteb 3arby 7'ales w mesh 3aref leh r3'm eny me3rf el lo3'a


----------



## احمد زهرة (6 يونيو 2007)

ماشى يافيود وياريت الدكتور عباس كان شاف الكلام ده ويعرف ان اسمك beeb رشاد


----------



## احمد زهرة (6 يونيو 2007)

انا اسف مشوفتش المشاركات كلها المره السابقه وسلامى لكل الناس وخاصة امين وانا زعلان منه علشان مبيتصلش رشاد


----------



## fathiref (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا يا رجالة بترول السويس يا منورين المنتدى اخوكم فتحى بكالوريوس تكرير لسه مخلص وسلامى لكل رجالة الكلية


----------



## beeb233 (6 يونيو 2007)

*ostor 3alia ya abo rashad*

ezayak ya a7md 3amel eh
ya 3my kolaha shahr w b3d keda nefls3 mn el koleya dy....
w mabrok 3ala el natayeg f el mashro3
w kalemny 3al vodafone:67:


----------



## امين الحفناوي (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم يااخواني كل طلبة هندسة البترول أتمنى لكم التوفيق وأحب اسلم على اخي وحبيبى أحمد رشاد بارك الله فيه


----------



## beeb233 (6 يونيو 2007)

hwa enta betsalem 3ala a7md rashad w ana la2 ya ameen ya a7'y ya 3m 3eeb 3alek wallahy
mashy ha2ol enak ma7'tesh balak bs ana fayoud ya nos kom
eb2a tameny 3alek ba2a
al salam 3alaykom


----------



## eng-mmj (7 يونيو 2007)

سلام للجميع
اخوكم مهندس/محسن الجبلي ... من اليمن
خريج كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين - السويس 2002
اعمل حاليا Tool Pusher
 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
نرجو عدم الإعلان عن منتديات أخرى ....... وشكرا
الإدارة


----------



## islamiccastel (8 يونيو 2007)

beeb233 قال:


> al salam 3alaykom ya shabab ezayak ya 7azem w ya nofal w ya m7moud w 7osam ento keter keda leh
> ana esmy m7md fouad fayoud
> ya ashofkom b3d el ta7'arog ya shabab


 

ازيك يا فيود
عامل ايه


----------



## islamiccastel (8 يونيو 2007)

احمد حسن محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم انا احمد حسن من قنا رابعه فلزات سلامي لكل الناس خاصة حازم والشيخ محمودونوفل


 
شباب قنا منورين النتدى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا المهندس/عبدالقادر حجاج مهندس تخطيط ومراقبة مشروعات بشركة بتروجت وانا خريج مناجم من هندسة القاهرة سنة 2001 لكنى قضيت السنة الاعدادية فى هندسة البترول والتعدين بعدين حولت ورغم ان السنة اللى انا قضيتها فى السويس كانت ظروف الدراسة فيها صعبة والاساتذة متعنتين الا ان انا اتعرفت فى السنة دى على اجدع شباب لسة محتفظ بعلاقتى بيهم لدلوقتى والسويس واللى منها عزيز عليا 

اخوكم عبدالقادر


----------



## fathiref (8 يونيو 2007)

*دعوة للتعارف*

دى فرصة سعيد جدا يا باشمهندس عبد القادر ومعرفة جيدة وانا اسمى المهندس فتحى خريج قسم تكرير هندسة بترول السويس وانا سعيد بالتعرف على حضرتك وكل الناس الحلوة الوجودة فى منتدانا الجميل :77:


----------



## mhb (11 يونيو 2007)

انا المهندس محمد دفعة 2002 فلزات 
اولا احب اقول الله يكون في عون طلبة فلزات جميعا ليس بسبب صعوبة 
القسم ولكن بسبب تعقيد الدكاترة الغير مبرر


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

نرجو عدم وضع روابط لمنتديات أخرى 
وشكرا


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

نرجو عدم وضع أي روابط لمنتديات أخرى
ولكم جزيل الشكر والإحترام  
الإدارة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ فتحى
انا والله اسعد بمعرفتك وذوقك وعلى فكرة انا كنت اترشحت لقسم تكرير قبل التحويل للقاهرة ودفعتى كان فيها المهندس اسامة سلامة وهشام قطامش ومحمود عبدالعزيز خميس بكر وجمال ناصف وغيرهم لو تعرف حد فيهم ياريت تقول لى ازاى اوصل له لانهم دول تقريبا اللى اخبارهم انقطعت عنى من مدة
ولك جزيل الشكر
اخوك عبدالقادر


----------



## امين الحفناوي (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ازيك يابشمهندس حازم وأحمد نوفل أسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد وكل الدفعة


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (17 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا أسمى إيهاب فىرابعه فلزات سلامى لكل الطلابه فلى الكليه واتمنى لهم مستقبل مشرق وسلامى للأستاذ حازم 
واى معلومات مطلوبه أنا فى الخدمه شكرا


----------



## البنهاوي السويسي (17 يونيو 2007)

هو الواحد مش عارف يخلص منكم ...... هناك وهنا كمان؟ّ!!!!


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (19 يونيو 2007)

DARSh welcomes all people here


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (19 يونيو 2007)

مصطفى عويس نور الموقع


----------



## elzaim111 (21 يونيو 2007)

مبروك الاجازة

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

انا بكتب اي حاجة علشان تبقي 30 مشاركة

مش عارف اكتب ايه

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام موضوع 30 ده

لا اله الا الله
____________________________________
لا إله إلا الله .... محمد رسول الله
أخي الفاضل : يمكنك المشاركة في أكثر من موضوع يعجبك بمشاركات إيجابية أو حتى كلمة شكر كما يفعل الكثيرون :82: ولا تستعجل في عدد المشاركات ، كما يوجد الملتقى العام في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبه مئات المواضيع اللي أكيد هتخليك تشارك
يعني في ملتقى المهندسين العرب هتشارك هتشارك ..... صدقني
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد
مع خالص تحيات الإدارة لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## egy_eng1 (28 يونيو 2007)

اهلا بكل مهندسين العرب
انا اسلام نعيم
الفرقة الثالثة
فلزات السويس للاسف
وعايز اسال الاخ جودزيلا
كورسات اية اللى انت مختهاش ومعطلاك
وياريت توصفلنا رحلتك فى البحث عن شغل


----------



## egy_eng1 (29 يونيو 2007)

mhb قال:


> انا المهندس محمد دفعة 2002 فلزات
> اولا احب اقول الله يكون في عون طلبة فلزات جميعا ليس بسبب صعوبة
> القسم ولكن بسبب تعقيد الدكاترة الغير مبرر



عندك حق ×××××××


----------



## islamiccastel (2 يوليو 2007)

امين الحفناوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ازيك يابشمهندس حازم وأحمد نوفل أسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد وكل الدفعة


 
ازيك يا هندسه


----------



## islamiccastel (2 يوليو 2007)

إيهاب أحمد محمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا أسمى إيهاب فىرابعه فلزات سلامى لكل الطلابه فلى الكليه واتمنى لهم مستقبل مشرق وسلامى للأستاذ حازم
> واى معلومات مطلوبه أنا فى الخدمه شكرا


 
ازيك يا هوبه
واخبار الاجازه معاك ايه


----------



## elrasheedy (2 يوليو 2007)

محمد خليل من كفر الدوار
ثانية بترول
ساكن في المدينة بتاعت السلام
ربنا ما يوريكم
---------------
ازيك يا زيزو


----------



## face off (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا محمد الفرقه الاولى قسم بترول


----------



## face off (2 يوليو 2007)

بحب ان اكون في هذا المنتدى الرائع المفيد لنا جميعا


----------



## islamiccastel (9 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة نتيجة تانيه و تالته متعلقه فى الكليه
و الله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (9 يوليو 2007)

طمني عليك يا مخ


----------



## fathiref (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا فتحى خلصت السنة دى قسم تكرير وسلامى لكل الناس الحلوة وللزملاء من حفر وفلزات


----------



## محمد عيسى موسى (12 يوليو 2007)

انا محمد عيسى موسى , اول قسم هندسة الفلزات و المواد , دقعة 2006 , مساعد باحث بمركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات ,


----------



## fathiref (12 يوليو 2007)

نتيجة اعدادى واولى وتالتة ضهرت عالنت يا رجالة وادى اللنك 
http://www.scusuez.org/fac/petrol/natega.htm


----------



## sensh (12 يوليو 2007)

ahmed nour el dien
mansoura

3rd petrol


----------



## omelkorah (13 يوليو 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=478208#post478208


----------



## islamiccastel (13 يوليو 2007)

محمد عيسى موسى قال:


> انا محمد عيسى موسى , اول قسم هندسة الفلزات و المواد , دقعة 2006 , مساعد باحث بمركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات ,


 
ازيك يا بشمهندس محمد
كنت عايز معلومات عن iwe


----------



## احمد منتصر (15 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على موقع النتيجة:14:


----------



## basem ahemad (18 يوليو 2007)

أزيك ياحازم طه ايه أخبار الشغل


----------



## basem ahemad (18 يوليو 2007)

انا محمد هجرس


----------



## islamiccastel (19 يوليو 2007)

*بداية التسجيل في دورات الخدمة العامة* 

http://www.egymine.com/forum/showthread.php?=&threadid=679


----------



## omelkorah (25 يوليو 2007)

إيه دورات الخدمة العامة دى؟


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (25 يوليو 2007)

_علمي علمك يا بوب_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (25 يوليو 2007)

نتيجة الفرقة الثانية وبكالوريوس على النت وده اللنك

http://www.scusuez.org/fac/petrol/natega.htm


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (25 يوليو 2007)

إيه يا جماعة 
الناس بطلت تدخل على المنتدى ولا إيه


----------



## islamiccastel (26 يوليو 2007)

هى دى دورات الخدمة العامة


----------



## khalled (27 يوليو 2007)

www.egpet.net موقع جيد ياجماعة خاص بالبترول يشرف عليه زميل لنا خريج كلية هندسة البترول بالسويس


----------



## kaboky (27 يوليو 2007)

هاي انا معاكم في الكليه سنه اولى فلزات اتمنى ان اي حد يقدم ليه النصايح في الكليه عشان انا بعاني من بعض الدكاتره خصوصا الدكتور الذكي ودكتوره الرياضه الجديده اللي والله مابتعرف تعمل حاجه غير الزعيق 
انا بجد محتاره مع الكتاره بتوعنا بس انا والله باحترمهم اوي وخصوصا الدكتور الذكي


----------



## kaboky (27 يوليو 2007)

ياجماعه هو ايه حوار ان لازم عشان تراسل حد رسايل خاصه لازم يكون ليك 30 مشاركه 
هز يعني لازم ادخل 30 مره 
ديه حاجه تزهق والله ...
باي


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (27 يوليو 2007)

_how are you kaboky _
_أنا مصطفى عويس ثالثة فلزات من بني سويف_
_ممكن نتعرف_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (27 يوليو 2007)

إنت عملت إيه السنة دي في النتيجة


----------



## khalled (28 يوليو 2007)

http://www.egpet.net/vb/inviter.php


----------



## khalled (28 يوليو 2007)

مستقبل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين فى مصرفى خطر

فى ظل الوضع الراهن وبسبب ضعف العائد المادي للعاملين فى المجال الأكاديمي بدء الكثير من أوئل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين يفضلون العمل فى شركات البترول على العمل فى المجال الأكاديمي ، حيث أن شركات الخدمات البتروليه تعطي عائد مادي يزيد فى بعض الأحيان عن عشرة أمثال ما يأخذه الملتحق بالعمل الأكاديمي فى كلية هندسة البترول .فما هو الحل لتغلب على هذه المشكلة ؟

الموضوع مطروح للنقاش ياجماعة على الرابط التالي لو ممكن نشارك الموضع يهمنا كلنا 
http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?t=518


----------



## prof mido (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
سلامي للاخ كابوكي
علي فكره الدكتور الزكي من أفضل دكاترة القسم
بل أفضلهم علي الاطلاق
والايام هتسبتلك
والوحيد اللي هيديك كورسات تنفعك في الحياه العمليه
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (28 يوليو 2007)

_دي مشكلة كبيرة وموجودة من زمان _
_قلة العائد المادي للأكاديمين سببت هروب أوائل الدفعات من قبول التعيين في الكلية_
_لكن هناك شق أخر وهو_
_يمكن لمن يحب التدريس أو يجد في نفسه الموهبة أن يضحي مبدئيا _


----------



## khalled (28 يوليو 2007)

khalled قال:


> مستقبل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين فى مصرفى خطر
> 
> فى ظل الوضع الراهن وبسبب ضعف العائد المادي للعاملين فى المجال الأكاديمي بدء الكثير من أوئل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين يفضلون العمل فى شركات البترول على العمل فى المجال الأكاديمي ، حيث أن شركات الخدمات البتروليه تعطي عائد مادي يزيد فى بعض الأحيان عن عشرة أمثال ما يأخذه الملتحق بالعمل الأكاديمي فى كلية هندسة البترول .فما هو الحل لتغلب على هذه المشكلة ؟
> 
> ...





مصطفى محمد عويس قال:


> _دي مشكلة كبيرة وموجودة من زمان _
> _قلة العائد المادي للأكاديمين سببت هروب أوائل الدفعات من قبول التعيين في الكلية_
> _لكن هناك شق أخر وهو_
> _يمكن لمن يحب التدريس أو يجد في نفسه الموهبة أن يضحي مبدئيا _



لو ممكن إضافة الرد والمشاركة فى الحوار على الربط التالي حتي يكون الموضوع واحد
http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?t=518


----------



## khalled (28 يوليو 2007)

khalled قال:


> مستقبل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين فى مصرفى خطر
> 
> فى ظل الوضع الراهن وبسبب ضعف العائد المادي للعاملين فى المجال الأكاديمي بدء الكثير من أوئل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين يفضلون العمل فى شركات البترول على العمل فى المجال الأكاديمي ، حيث أن شركات الخدمات البتروليه تعطي عائد مادي يزيد فى بعض الأحيان عن عشرة أمثال ما يأخذه الملتحق بالعمل الأكاديمي فى كلية هندسة البترول .فما هو الحل لتغلب على هذه المشكلة ؟
> 
> ...





مصطفى محمد عويس قال:


> _دي مشكلة كبيرة وموجودة من زمان _
> _قلة العائد المادي للأكاديمين سببت هروب أوائل الدفعات من قبول التعيين في الكلية_
> _لكن هناك شق أخر وهو_
> _يمكن لمن يحب التدريس أو يجد في نفسه الموهبة أن يضحي مبدئيا _



لو ممكن إضافة الرد والمشاركة فى الحوار على الربط التالي حتي يكون الموضوع واحد

http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?t=518


----------



## islamiccastel (30 يوليو 2007)

prof mido قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سلامي للاخ كابوكي
> علي فكره الدكتور الزكي من أفضل دكاترة القسم
> بل أفضلهم علي الاطلاق
> ...


 
والله كلامك مظبوط يا prof mido

الدكتور الذكى من اكثر الشخصيات احتراما فى الكليه

ربنا يبارك فيه


----------



## kaboky (30 يوليو 2007)

انا والله مش بقول حاجه على الدكتور والله انا بحبه جدا رغم اني انا شايله مادته بس انا مؤمنه هو مش بيطلع حد من تحت ايده الا لما يكون فاهم 
بس انا كنت تعبانه وجالي فتره تعب شديده بس الحمد لله على كل شيء
متشكره ليكم والله وعموما انا لسه جديده في المنتدى ومش اعرف حد عليه ويسعدني معرفتكم 
ادعولي


----------



## kaboky (30 يوليو 2007)

صحيح انا عاوزه اسأل اذا كان حد يعر اذا امكن انك تحول من الكليه اذا كنت عايد السنه ولا لاء 
اصل انا عاوزه احول الى القاهره قسم فلزات هناك ففي ناس قالو انه ينفع طالما نفس القسم 
وناس قالت اللله واعلم لان التخصص هناك من سنه تانيه 
فانا صراحه محتاره 
بجد لوحد يعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده ياريت حد يقو لي 
متشكره ليكم جميعا 
باي


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (31 يوليو 2007)

محمود هندسة الشروق ممكن نتعرف على طلبة هندسة تعدين وبترول السويس


----------



## انور2006 (31 يوليو 2007)

هو دا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولا (المصريين بس )
اخوكم طالب في بترول السودان


----------



## محمود على أحمد (31 يوليو 2007)

أهلا بك أخ أنور فى المنتدى المنتدى لكل العرب ومرحبا بك مع اخوانك المصريين


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 أغسطس 2007)

انور2006 قال:


> هو دا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولا (المصريين بس )
> اخوكم طالب في بترول السودان



الملتقى لكل العرب ونرحب بك وبمشاركاتك​


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

نتيجة الفرقة الثانية وبكالوريوس وكل الفرق على النت وده اللنك

http://www.scusuez.org/fac/petrol/natega.htm


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

_how are you kaboky _
_أنا مصطفى عويس ثالثة فلزات من بني سويف_
_ممكن نتعرف_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

_أنصحك إنك تخليكي في كليتنا _
_مستقبلها إن شاء الله أحسن من القاهرة_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.ewaegypt.org/


http://www.cmrdi.sci.eg/index.htm



_دي مواقع هدية مني للمشتركين في النتدى_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.egymine.com/forum/register.php

_ياريت يا جماعة نفعل منتدى الكلية عايزين كلنا نشارك فيه_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

*فضائح ....... صور بنات ....فنانات ......شاهد أحدث أفلام البلوتوث !!!!!* 
فنانات في الحانات ........ فنانين في غرف النوم .........شاهد بأم عينك هذه الصور وإحفظ في مخيلتك هذه الفضائح لأنك لن تنساها أبدا.....
ما رأيك هاك الرابط الذي سيربطك بها تأملها ثم تأملها ثم تأملها هل ستعجبك فضيحة الفنانة الأولى أم الثانية هل سيعجبك مشهد البلوتوث لهذه الفتاة أم تلك ما رأيك......
كله بين يديك ما عليك إلا ان تضغط على هذا الرابط الذي سيوصلك إلى......
غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى 
هذه حرمات الناس تنتهك ربما هذه الفتاة صورت نفسها مخطئة :80: وهي في غرفة نومها ربما ذلك الفلم إفتراء على فنانة مظلومة :80: تم فبركته من خلال فتاة شبيهة بها ليتم إلصاق التهمة بها...
ربما هذه الفتاة وقع منها جهازها النقال وفيه العديد من الصور والأفلام الخاصة بها وبزوجها ثم إلتقطه شاب لا يخاف الله سبحانه وتعالى وقام برفعها لك وبين يديك على شبكة الإنترنت الجهنمية فهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ستسمح لك نفسك ان تضغط على الرابط لتشاهد تلك الفتاة المسكينة .
ربما قام شاب بتصويرها من غير علمها ربما زوجها صورها ثم ضاع منه الجوال ووقع في أيد خبيثة هل ستنتهك حرمتها وتضغط على الرابط 
والله يا أحبتي شاهدت أسماء لافلام من هذا النوع  وذلك منذ دقائق ولكني لم أستطع الضغط على الروابط فسيكون الحساب عسيرا علي :3: إن كشفت سترهن ولذلك أحببت ان أدعوكم لعدم كشف الأستار والإطلاع على ما لا يرضي الله عز وجل

فوالله السعادة في إتباع شرع الله أعظم مليون مرة من سعادة النظر إلى هذا المشهد الفاضح او ذاك 
فوالله السعادة في إتباع شرع الله أعظم مليون مرة من سعادة النظر إلى هذا المشهد الفاضح او ذاك 
فوالله السعادة في إتباع شرع الله أعظم مليون مرة من سعادة النظر إلى هذا المشهد الفاضح او ذاك 

والله إنني لأشعر الآن بسعادة ما بعدها سعادة وانا اكتب لكم لتحافظوا على حرمة المسلمين والمسلمات تعلموا ان حرمة المسلم أعظم عند الله من حرمة الكعبة على عظم حرمتها ومكانتها
ألا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد

غ ي ر م ن ق و ل
دعوة من اخيكم عاشـ الجنة ـة فمن ينضم إلي ويقبلها
عل الله يرحمنا ويجعلنا من اهل الجنة​


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (3 أغسطس 2007)

القصة تبدأ عندما أقام الخليفه المنصور مسابقة شعر والجائزة هي وزن
ما كتب عليه القصيده ذهب ولكنها في الحقيقه خدعه من الخليفه أن الخليفه يحفظ القصيده من مره واحده وعنده غلام
يحفظها من مرتين وايضا جاريه من 3مرات فكلما يأتي شاعر ويلقي القصيده بعدها يلقيها له الخليفه فيقول له هذه
مسروقه وان لم تصدقني فيأتي بالغلام الذي سمعها مرتين مره من الشاعر ومره من الخليفه فيلقيها فيتعجب الشاعر
فيأتي بالجاريه فتلقيها وهكذا الحال مع كل الشعراء الى ان سمع الاصمعي بذلك فأعد قصيده وتنكر وذهب الى الخليفه 
فدخل فلم يتعرف عليه الخليفه فقال الاصمعي انا الالمعي من الموصل فقاله هات ما عندك فقال: 

صَـوْتُ صَفِيْـرِ البُلْبُــلِ

هَـيَّـجَ قَلْبِـيَ الثَمِــلِ

الـمَاءُ وَالـزَّهْـرُ مَعَــاً

مَـعَ زَهـرِ لَحْظِ الـمُقَلِ

وَأَنْـتَ يَـاسَيِّــدَ لِـي

وَسَيِّـدِي وَمَـوْلَـى لِـي

فَكَـمْ فَكَـمْ تَـيَّمَنِــي

غُـزَيِّـلٌ عَـقَيْقَــلـي

قَطَّفْـتُ مِـنْ وَجْنَتِــهِ

مِـنْ لَثْـمِ وَرْدِالخَجَـلِ

فَقَـالَ بَـسْ بَسْـبَسْتَنِـي

فَلَـمْ يَجّـدُ بـالقُبَــلِ

فَـقَـــالَ لاَ لاَ لاَ لاَ لاَ

وَقَــدْ غَـدَامُهَــرْولِ

وَالـخُودُ مَالَـتْ طَـرَبَـاً

مِـنْ فِعْـلِ هَـذَاالرَّجُـلِ

فَوَلْـوَلَـتْ وَوَلْـوَلَــتُ

وَلي وَلي يَـاوَيْـلَلِــي

فَقُـلْـتُ لا تُـوَلْـوِلِـي

وَبَـيِّنِـي اللُـؤْلُـؤَلَـي

لَمَّـا رَأَتْـهُ أَشْـمَـطَـا

يُـرِيـدُ غَيْـرَالقُبَــلِ

وَبَـعْـدَهُ لاَيَـكْـتَفِـي

إلاَّ بِطِيْـبِ الوَصْلَلِــي

قَالَـتْ لَهُ حِيْـنَ كَـذَا

انْهَـضْ وَجِدْ بِالنَّـقَـلِ

وَفِـتْيَـةٍ سَـقَـوْنَنِـي

قَهْـوَةً كَالعَـسَلَلِــي

شَـمَمْتُـهَا بِـأَنْـفِـي

أَزْكَـى مِـنَ القَرَنْفُــلِ

فِي وَسْـطِ بُسْتَانٍ حُلِـي

بالزَّهْـرِوَالسُـرُورُ لِـي

وَالعُـودُ دَنْ دَنْـدَنَ لِـي

وَالطَّبْـلُ طَبْطَبَّلَ لِـي

وَالسَّقْفُ قَدْ سَقْسَـقَ لِـي

وَالرَّقْـصُ قَدْ طَبْطَبَ لِـي

شَوَى شَوَى وَشَـاهِـشُ

عَـلَـى وَرَقْ سِفَرجَـلِ

وَغَـرَّدَ القِمْـرِ يَصِيـحُ

مِـنْ مَلَـلٍ فِـي مَلَـلِ

فَلَـوْ تَـرَانِـي رَاكِـباً

عَلَـى حِمَـارٍ أَهْــزَلِ

يَـمْشِـي عَلَـى ثَلاثَـةٍ

كَـمَشْيَـةِالعَـرَنْجِـلِ

وَالـنَّـاسُ تَرْجِمْ جَمَلِـي

فِي السُـوقِ بالـقُلْقُلَـلِ

وَالكُـلُّ كَعْكَعْ كَعِكَـعْ

خَلْفِـي وَمِنْحُوَيْلَـلِـي

لكِـنْ مَشَيـتُ هَـارِبا

مِـنْ خَشْيَـةِ العَقَنْقِـلِي

إِلَـى لِقَــاءِ مَلِــكٍ

مُـعَظَّــمٍ مُـبَجَّــلِ

يَـأْمُـرُلِـي بِـخَلْعَـةٍ

حَمْـرَاءْ كَالـدَّمْ دَمَلِـي

أَجُـرُّ فِيـهَا مَـاشِـيـاً

مُـبَغْــدِد َاًلذِّيَّــلِ

أَنَـا الأَدِيْـبُ الأَلْمَعِـي

مِنْ حَـيِّ أَرْضِ المُوْصِـلِ

نَظِمْـتُ قِطعاً زُخْرِفَـتْ

يَعْجِـزُ عَنْهَاالأَدْبُ لِـي

أَقُـوْلُ فِـي مَطْلَعِـهَـا

صوت صفير البلبل


فلم يستطع الخليفه قولها ولا الغلام ولا الجاريه فقال له اعطنا ماكتبت عليه القصيدة فأحضر عمود من الخزف 
محفور عليه القصيدة فإذا وزن العمود أخذ خزينة الخليفه كلها فلم أحس الخليف بالذنب كشف الأصمعي هويته
وأعاد الاموال بشرط ان تسري المسابقه سيرها الصحيح​


----------



## يوسف2020 (5 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا شباب مهندسى الفلزات
انا خريج نفس القسم(السويس)
طبعا انتم عارفين ان مجال الinspection من اهم مجالات العمل لنا واعلاها مرتبات واسالوا المتخرجين
انا باقدملكوا فرصة كورسات ال(RT-MT UT PT)بتخفيض 70%
من يريد من القاهرة يتصل على XXXXX
_________________________________________________________
نرجو التوضيح بتفاصيل أكثر دون وضع أرقام خاصة .... حتى يستفيد الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم أنا سعيد جدا بأخوانى هنا فى المنتدى وأعرفكم بنفسى أخوكم هانى القصير حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه البترول والتعدين قسم الفلزات والمواد


سعيد بكل أخوانى فى المنتدى لا تنسونى من دعائكم


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

عندك حق اخى دكاتره فلزات الله يسامحهم


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

الله يسامحك يا د رشاد خاصه


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*أذا ما طال الليل لا بد له من أخر*

لقد طال الظلم والاستبداد فى كليتى هندسه البترول والتعدين وكذلك زاد التعنت من المدرسين ولكن مهما طال الليل لابد من طلوع الفجر وها هو الفجر قد طلع والحمد لله تخرجت من الكليه ولكن بما تخرجت؟ سؤال لكل اخوانى

بما تخرجت من كليتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## medo_126 (6 أغسطس 2007)

حمدى ممدوح من محافظة كفر الشيخ داخل سنة اولى يعنى لسة جديد


----------



## محمود على أحمد (7 أغسطس 2007)

سلامى لكل الأخوة والأحباب أبناء الكلية الحبيبة " من أجلهم فقط "
وربنا يوفق الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والآخرة 
أخوكم / محمود على أحمد 
خريج هندسة البترول والتعدين قسم حفر وانتاج
مهندس حفر بشركة بترول بلاعيم " بتروبل "


----------



## darshpond (8 أغسطس 2007)

اجدع تحية واحلي سلااااااااااام
علي شباب بترول وتعدين السويس
وسسلام مخصوص لاحمد نوفل
مصطفي شبايك
الفرقة الثالثة
الاسكندرية


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (10 أغسطس 2007)

al salam for my brothers of engineers in al azhar suez and cairo university


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (10 أغسطس 2007)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (10 أغسطس 2007)

how are every body


----------



## daridy (12 أغسطس 2007)

أزيك يا احلى مهندسين 
انا محمد فتحى
خريج الكليه 2005 قسم فلزات
ودلوقتى شغال فى شركة بتروجيت
احب اقول لاخوانى فى قسم الفلزات
هو قسم لذيذ جدا وربنا معاكم ويوفقكم يارب


----------



## ريزو (12 أغسطس 2007)

rezoooooooooooooooooooooooo)بتاع زيت(4تكرير:5: :5: :5: :15: 
صباحووقشطه ياباشمهندسين تكرير بس فلزات لا 

:79: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## عبد الستير (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخبركم ايه ياباشمهندسين
انا احمد عبد الستار
بكالريوس بترول السويس
قنـــــــــــا


----------



## kaboky (15 أغسطس 2007)

هاي ازيكم يا بشمهندسين عاملين ايه 
انا نفسي اني احاول اثبت نفسي في الكليه عند الدكاتره الموجودين في كليتنا بس المشكله هو اني مش بقدر اواجهه الدكتور لاني بخاف انه يجرحني او يهين كبريائي 
اعمل ايه ...؟ انا نفسي والله اني اكون من الاوائل بس صدقوني غصب عني 
وكمان احساسي اني من ثانويه عامه من الخارج تاعب نفسي قوي 
ممكن حد يساعدني في الكليه 
تحياتي 
كابوكي

هاي
ازي الاجازه معاكم 
يارب تكون سعيده واحسن من اجازتي

لعلمكم احلى ناس في الصيف هم اهالي السواحل واقصد الناس اللي على البحور واللي عندهم اماكن سياحيه

الله اعلم يارب السنه ديه هاعرف اندمج في الكليه ولا لاء 
ربنا يستر

اعولي ان ربنا يوفقني السنه ديه عشان انا محتاسه قوي

انا اجازتي نوعا ما ممله بس ممكن تكون احلى لو بابا رجع من السفر وفضل معايا على طول

انا بحب اسمع الاغاني اللبنانيه قوي خصوصا نجوى كرم ووائل كفوري

بحس انهم بيقدمو طرب اصيل وكلمات بتعبر عن تراث بلدهم وكمان بيستخدمو كلمات خاصه بيهم عشان يكون اللي بيسمعهم مش اي حد

محدش يقول عني اني مش عندي دين واني فاشله 
والله انا بحاول مش اسمع والله اغاني وبحاول لما اسمع حاجه اسمع حاجه كويسه

اصل بحس ان الغنا اللي طلع جديد ده اسمه تخلف وكمان يعتبر تلوث سمعي والله خصوصا الناس اللي زي عمده وريكو وسعد 
دول بقى بجد تلوث سمعي على حق

امممممممممممممممممممممم
شكلي كده انا بس اللي لكاكه ورغايه عموما كده احسن اني اكلم نفسي ..
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب طالما انه انا بس اللي موجوده اما اسيبكم بقى للانتو فيه 
باي باي 
وانا عارفه ان كل كليتنا من الاخوان عشان كده بقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ههههه


مرحبا بك يا باشمهندسة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولكن هذا الملتقى هندسى وليس للشات


----------



## kaboky (15 أغسطس 2007)

حضرتك يا بشمهندس انا لا قلت اني اعمل شات ولا حاجه 
وللعلم انا والله ما كان قصدي اي حاجه والصراحه واضح قوي من اسلوبك انك مهذب قوي قوي قوي
لعلم سيادتك انا كان قصدي اعبي 30 مشاركه بتوعي عشان افتح ال***** الخاص بيه بس 
وتشكر قوي على الذووووق


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 أغسطس 2007)

الأخت kaboky 
قال تعالى " ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب"

أنا أيضا ثانوية عامه من الخارج ومع ذلك الحمد لله لم أعد أي سنه في الكلية ولا حتى خرجت بماده في أي سنه من السنين ..... والله وحده الموفق
بالعكس أنا أرى الثانوي بره أحسن من هنا لأنه منظم أكثر ... والله أعلم

بالمناسبة هناك مواضيع رائعه يمكنك المشاركة فيها من خلال الملتقى العام فقد تجدين فيها متنفسا لك في هذه المرحلة
إنسي اللي فات وإبدأي من جديد .... ومش لازم الدكاتره كلهم يكونوا عارفينك شخصيا علشان تتفوقي

حاولي أن تفهمي الأشياء الغامضة في المواد أولا بأول ولا تستحي أبدا من سؤال الزملاء وكوني على إتصال دائم مع الخالق سبحانه وتعالى يوفقك و يجعل لكي مخرجا من كل ضيق
أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد
شكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته " تحية الإسلام " وليست حكرا على أحد دون غيره


----------



## kaboky (15 أغسطس 2007)

متشكره لحضرتك وانا اسفه والله كنت لما قصدت اقول السلام عليكم انا كنت بهزر بس والله عامه انا والله مش قصدي حاجه وانا متشكره جدا لحضرتك وعلى نصايحك بس المشكله هو انني انا بتكسف من اني اسأل حد حتى لو كان زميلي لاني مش بحب اتقل على حد
وكمان ياريت توضح للمهندس هاني اللي كان قال عليه اني بعمل شات على المنتدى فهو والله غلطان وبصراحه انا مكسوفه منه قوي وممكن مش ادخل المنتدى تاني بسبب سوء الفهم ده


----------



## kaboky (15 أغسطس 2007)

والله انا بس عاوزه اعرف ازاي ادخل على المنتدى ولة اخدت بالك من قبل كده انا كنت بطلب المساعده دايما من اعضاء المنتدى ونصايحهم 
انا بس النهارده قعدت ااتكلم عشان اعبي 30 المشاركه عشان افتح البريد


----------



## kaboky (15 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى ان احنا نكون اصدقاء واخوات ان شاء الله 
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
بعدئذنك مش تبقى تظلم حد كده 
وكمان والله انا بكون مكسوفه من كده ومش بكون عاوزه ادخل المنتدى تاني 
باي


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 أغسطس 2007)

في الحقيقة الملتقى هادف فعلا و لا يحبذ مثل تلك المواضيع الخاصة بالمطربين والأغاني .... 
ولا يمانع أبدا من التعارف فيما بين الأعضاء ومناقشة المواضيع الهادفة وتبادل النصائح والخبرات

وهذا ما قصده أخي المهندس: هاني شرف الدين ....
مرحبا بكم جميعا معنا بمواضيعكم الجاده الهادفة ..... فهذا الملتقى ما كان ليستمر لولا مشاركاتكم فيه


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 أغسطس 2007)

الأخت kaboky
يمكنك تصفح مواضيع الملتقى العام من خلال هذا الرابط:
الملتقى العام


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (15 أغسطس 2007)

_hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kaboky_
_ممكن نتعرف_
_أنا مصطفى عويس _
_ ثالثة فلزات_


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (15 أغسطس 2007)

for chat and advice with any college
my e-mail is already written in my private file


----------



## kaboky (16 أغسطس 2007)

هاي 
أزيكم ياجماعه أنا عاوزه اسأل على حاجه هو أنا أقدر أزاي أفتح البريد الخاص بيه على الموقع 
عشان كل ما افتحه يقولي لازم اكون 30 مشاركه ليه على الموقع 
طيب ازاي بيتحسب ليه مشاركه ....؟
مثلا اطلع وأدخل تاني ولا أبعت مشاركات تعليقات يعني زي ديه ولا أيه 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## kaboky (16 أغسطس 2007)

انا نفسي أعرف استخدم المنتدى ده 
انا زهقت منه مش اعرف اعمل حاجه 
حاسه اني شبه الغبيه 
اوف انا زهقت 
طيب انا ممكن أعمل بيه أيه


----------



## حمدى حسن (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوة الاعزاء اخوكم حمدى بالفرقة الرابعة /هندسة القاهرة / شعبة مناجم
للتو وضعت مجموعة من كتب المناجم لمن هو فى هذا التخصص ارجو التواصل لقلة عدد مهندسين المناجم وقلة المراجع فى هذا التخصص
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=511044#post511044


----------



## kaboky (18 أغسطس 2007)

مفيش حد ممكن يقول لي إزاي أستخدم المنتدى ده 
طيب أيه هيه فوايده


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (18 أغسطس 2007)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kaboky
why didnnot you answer my comment


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (18 أغسطس 2007)

المنتدى ده فوايده كتيرة
1- زوري الملتقى العام وشاهدي المشاركات الكثير منها مفيد ومميز.
2-التواصل مع المهندسين والتعرف عليهم
3-


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (18 أغسطس 2007)

_
لكل محبي الشعر
القصة تبدأ عندما أقام الخليفه المنصور مسابقة شعر والجائزة هي وزن
ما كتب عليه القصيده ذهب ولكنها في الحقيقه خدعه من الخليفه أن الخليفه يحفظ القصيده من مره واحده وعنده غلام
يحفظها من مرتين وايضا جاريه من 3مرات فكلما يأتي شاعر ويلقي القصيده بعدها يلقيها له الخليفه فيقول له هذه
مسروقه وان لم تصدقني فيأتي بالغلام الذي سمعها مرتين مره من الشاعر ومره من الخليفه فيلقيها فيتعجب الشاعر
فيأتي بالجاريه فتلقيها وهكذا الحال مع كل الشعراء الى ان سمع الاصمعي بذلك فأعد قصيده وتنكر وذهب الى الخليفه 
فدخل فلم يتعرف عليه الخليفه فقال الاصمعي انا الالمعي من الموصل فقاله هات ما عندك فقال: 

صَـوْتُ صَفِيْـرِ البُلْبُــلِ

هَـيَّـجَ قَلْبِـيَ الثَمِــلِ

الـمَاءُ وَالـزَّهْـرُ مَعَــاً

مَـعَ زَهـرِ لَحْظِ الـمُقَلِ

وَأَنْـتَ يَـاسَيِّــدَ لِـي

وَسَيِّـدِي وَمَـوْلَـى لِـي

فَكَـمْ فَكَـمْ تَـيَّمَنِــي

غُـزَيِّـلٌ عَـقَيْقَــلـي

قَطَّفْـتُ مِـنْ وَجْنَتِــهِ

مِـنْ لَثْـمِ وَرْدِالخَجَـلِ

فَقَـالَ بَـسْ بَسْـبَسْتَنِـي

فَلَـمْ يَجّـدُ بـالقُبَــلِ

فَـقَـــالَ لاَ لاَ لاَ لاَ لاَ

وَقَــدْ غَـدَامُهَــرْولِ

وَالـخُودُ مَالَـتْ طَـرَبَـاً

مِـنْ فِعْـلِ هَـذَاالرَّجُـلِ

فَوَلْـوَلَـتْ وَوَلْـوَلَــتُ

وَلي وَلي يَـاوَيْـلَلِــي

فَقُـلْـتُ لا تُـوَلْـوِلِـي

وَبَـيِّنِـي اللُـؤْلُـؤَلَـي

لَمَّـا رَأَتْـهُ أَشْـمَـطَـا

يُـرِيـدُ غَيْـرَالقُبَــلِ

وَبَـعْـدَهُ لاَيَـكْـتَفِـي

إلاَّ بِطِيْـبِ الوَصْلَلِــي

قَالَـتْ لَهُ حِيْـنَ كَـذَا

انْهَـضْ وَجِدْ بِالنَّـقَـلِ

وَفِـتْيَـةٍ سَـقَـوْنَنِـي

قَهْـوَةً كَالعَـسَلَلِــي

شَـمَمْتُـهَا بِـأَنْـفِـي

أَزْكَـى مِـنَ القَرَنْفُــلِ

فِي وَسْـطِ بُسْتَانٍ حُلِـي

بالزَّهْـرِوَالسُـرُورُ لِـي

وَالعُـودُ دَنْ دَنْـدَنَ لِـي

وَالطَّبْـلُ طَبْطَبَّلَ لِـي

وَالسَّقْفُ قَدْ سَقْسَـقَ لِـي

وَالرَّقْـصُ قَدْ طَبْطَبَ لِـي

شَوَى شَوَى وَشَـاهِـشُ

عَـلَـى وَرَقْ سِفَرجَـلِ

وَغَـرَّدَ القِمْـرِ يَصِيـحُ

مِـنْ مَلَـلٍ فِـي مَلَـلِ

فَلَـوْ تَـرَانِـي رَاكِـباً

عَلَـى حِمَـارٍ أَهْــزَلِ

يَـمْشِـي عَلَـى ثَلاثَـةٍ

كَـمَشْيَـةِالعَـرَنْجِـلِ

وَالـنَّـاسُ تَرْجِمْ جَمَلِـي

فِي السُـوقِ بالـقُلْقُلَـلِ

وَالكُـلُّ كَعْكَعْ كَعِكَـعْ

خَلْفِـي وَمِنْحُوَيْلَـلِـي

لكِـنْ مَشَيـتُ هَـارِبا

مِـنْ خَشْيَـةِ العَقَنْقِـلِي

إِلَـى لِقَــاءِ مَلِــكٍ

مُـعَظَّــمٍ مُـبَجَّــلِ

يَـأْمُـرُلِـي بِـخَلْعَـةٍ

حَمْـرَاءْ كَالـدَّمْ دَمَلِـي

أَجُـرُّ فِيـهَا مَـاشِـيـاً

مُـبَغْــدِد َاًلذِّيَّــلِ

أَنَـا الأَدِيْـبُ الأَلْمَعِـي

مِنْ حَـيِّ أَرْضِ المُوْصِـلِ

نَظِمْـتُ قِطعاً زُخْرِفَـتْ

يَعْجِـزُ عَنْهَاالأَدْبُ لِـي

أَقُـوْلُ فِـي مَطْلَعِـهَـا

صوت صفير البلبل


فلم يستطع الخليفه قولها ولا الغلام ولا الجاريه فقال له اعطنا ماكتبت عليه القصيدة فأحضر عمود من الخزف 
محفور عليه القصيدة فإذا وزن العمود أخذ خزينة الخليفه كلها فلم أحس الخليف بالذنب كشف الأصمعي هويته
وأعاد الاموال بشرط ان تسري المسابقه سيرها الصحيح​
_


----------



## kaboky (25 أغسطس 2007)

ياجماعه برضوه مش في حد قال ازاي اقدر استخدم البريد الخاص الموجود على المنتدى


----------



## kaboky (25 أغسطس 2007)

طيب عموما انا موجوده اون لاين ونفسي الاقي حد من دفعتي


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (25 أغسطس 2007)

لازم تشاركي ب 30 مشاركة أولا
ثم يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## hamadasuez (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام ءليكم ياشباب
انا خريج قديم من خمس و ءشرون سنة فلزات و كنت من ضمن الاواءل ءلى دفعتى اتمنى لخريج فلزات التوفيق انا فى مركز كويس و بقول لسنة اولى فلزات كلة اوانطة يءنى فى النهاية جوازة زى الفل احسن من البحث ءن ءمل


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أزيكم أنا جيت 
ونفسي بجد اشارك في المنتدى بس مش عارفه استفيد منه ايه


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لو حد عارف بجد ازاي يستخدم المنتدى ده يقولي


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة أنا هاتجنن عندي 8 رسايل مش عارفة أقرأ ولا واحدة


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ياجماعه انتم مستعدين لسنة الدراسية الجديدة ولا لاء ان شاء الله .


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااا جدا


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد أنا بشكرك يا مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

كده فاضلي رسالتين بس


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

وديه أخر رساله ميرسي


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا بجد بشكرك


----------



## mraheem2004 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب كابوكي ........... 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
رجاء خاص جدا بعدم ترك روابط لمنتديات أخرى
مع خالص تقديري وإحترامي لشخصكم الكريم
الإدارة


----------



## kaboky (11 سبتمبر 2007)

هاي أزيكم يا بشمهندسين
عاملين ايه النهاردة


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (9 أكتوبر 2007)

من دلائل قبول الطاعة في رمضان 
أن يوفقك الله للطاعة بعد رمضان.
فاجعل من دعائك( اللهم اجعلنا من عبادك ولا تجعلنا من عباد رمضان
اللهم ارزقنا الثبات على الطاعة فيما بعد رمضان ) .... اللهم آمين


----------



## توكلت على الله (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أحمد عبدالعزيز 
الفرقة التالتة تكرير


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

أهلا وسهلا بيكم


----------



## ابو تريكا المهندس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

انا محمد سليمان تللته بترول


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الناس بعد رمضان صنفان
إما شاكر على قبول العمل أو نادم على عدم قبول الطاعة في رمضان ......
فأى الصنفين أنت...............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*"O Allah ! Bless us in the day of our Eid and our fast breaking and let it be the best day that has passed over us" - Imam Ali Zainul Abedeen (A.S.)- Sahifa Al-Sajjadiyya*



Eid el Fitr marks the end of the month of Ramadhan. We say farewell to the blessed month, its beautiful days and its fragrant nights. We leave the month of seeking nearness to Ar Rahmaan, the school of Imaan and an opportunity to recharge our spiritual batteries.​​Taqabalallahu Minna Wa Minkum Taqaballahu Ya Karim...​​Minal Aidin Wal Faizin​​​*May Allah accept our efforts and give us tawfeeq to serve Him with Ikhlas.

*​


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك ,,,, فها هو رمضان يغادرنا سريعا بعد ما متعنا و امتعنا ,,,,,, ندعو الله ان يحيينا لنلحق به في العام القادم ,,,,, عسي ان نكون اكثر همه و نشاطا ,,,, في سبيل حصد الحسنات "السهله" ,,,,,, فرمضان "اوكازيون" لا يتكرر ,,,,,, و الحسنات بالآلاف يحصدها فقط اؤلي الالباب ,,,,,,

كل عام و انتم بخير ,,,,,,, و تهانينا بعيد المسلمين العظيم


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

من صام رمضان وأتبعه بست من شوال فكأنما صام الدهر كله


----------



## انور2006 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*حفر*

يا حفارين البترول
هل سمعتم بحاجة اسمها PDM
what is mean ?? can u give me much data


----------



## انور2006 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

Iam petrolum engineering
put i need to data for PDM
Pls help me 
tnks


----------



## انور2006 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

by the way what you say in oil tank price , incraese from 90 $ is it good for arab or not


----------



## انور2006 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

In thuis morining i listend to jazera canal K say : its not good to producters counterise ?? is it write ??


----------



## انور2006 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

اسف الاخوة المهندسين 
للضرورة فقط


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*سفير جامعة الازهر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخوكم فى اللة احمد منير عمرو طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر قسم تعدين وبترول شعبة المناجم والفلزات الفرقة الثالثة والحقيقة انا سعيد جدا لكونى بين اخوانى فى هندسة تعدين وبترول السويس وانا والحمد للة لية اصحاب فى هندسة السويس منهم الاخ محمد فتحى البرادعى فى الفرقة الرابعة فقد كان معى فى التدريب الصيفى فى الشركة العربية للصلب المخصوص وقد كان خير سفير وجزاة اللة عنى خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 0165156543


----------



## عمرو قنديل (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*الي محمد ابو طالب*

اذا كنت انت زميل الدراسه القديم محمد ابو طالب فسبحان الله الذي اراد ان يجمعنا مره اخره اناعمرو فاروق كنت باخد درس معاك عند جمال عبد الغفار
وانا اول مره ادخل المنتدى بتاعكم لانى هندسه طنطا قسم ميكانيكا قوى الفرقه الثالثه وان كنت الشخص الذي اقصده ارجو الرد


----------



## حسام زايد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*سلام عليكم
انا حسام حسن 
هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس-قسم المناجم
*


----------



## طارق رجب مبروك (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا طارق رجب رابعة بترول- من الارض الطاهرة(المنوفية)
بصبح على كل الموجودين


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

محمد عبد اللطيف 

خريج 2007

بترول


----------



## نجم عالى (13 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم يا شباب 

انا سامح ابراهيم رابعه تكرير و على فكره احمد نوفل صحبى جداااااااا

انا سعيد للمشاركة معاكم

ربنا يكرمنا جميعا


----------



## عمرو قنديل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*من فرج عن اخيه المسلم كربه فرج الله عليه كربته يوم القيامه*

طالب بكليه الهندسه قسم ميكانيكا قوى ارجو من سيادتكم ان تسالو لى عن امكانيه انى اكمل دراستى بهندسه بترول السويس
والموضوع من الممكن يكون فى شئون الطلبه او شىء من هذا القبيل
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
محمد سعيد هجرس
أولى فلزات السويس


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

انا أقدر والحمد لله أساعد أى حد محتاج أى حاجه فى اللحام والتفتيش الهندسى.
وده *****ى eng_hagras***********


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أخوكم محمد سعيد هجرس _ أولى فلزات السويس
أحب أضيف معلومه للناس اللى فى الكليه _قسم فلزات السويس_ فى سوق العمل سمعته حلوه جدااااا
وبجد إحنا وكلين سوق اللحام والتفتيش فى مصر كلها والدليل على صدق كلامى ان 90%من أصحاب مكاتب التفتيش الهندسى من خرجين الكليه وكمان رِؤساء قسم رقابه الجوده فى اغلب المصانع.
والحمد لله على النعمه دى 
وكل ده بفضل  د/حامد ناجى الراجل ده إمبراطور اللحام فى مصر ربنا يخليه لينا.


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ياجماعه أوعدكم إنى عمل حاجه كويسه الترم التانى لقسم فلزات السويس بس انا عاوز كل الناس تتضافر مع بعض علشان نقدر نعمل حاجه حلوه إن شاء الله.
هنعمل رابطه هندسه الفلزات فى الكليه وهتكون أجمد رابطه فى تاريخ الكليه.ان شاء الله
مش هتكون طلبه وبس
طلبه ومعيدن ودكاتره وخرجين وقدامه وجدد وشركات ومكاتب تفتيش وندوات ومحاظرات كل أسبوع ورحلات علميه كتير ان شاء الله
لو فيه حد يقدر يساعد ده تليفونى 0102316331


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

من أجل فلزات السويس لازم كلنا نتحد تحت كلمه وحده 
_عظيمه يافلزات السويس_
ولنجعل شعارنا 
_نتعلم نصمم نطور نبدع_


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ياعم حازم


----------



## انور2006 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء المهندسون في العالم العربي عامة وملتقي المهندسين خصوصا ومهندسي البترول بالاخص 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
زميلكم خريج هندسة وتكنولوجيا النفط جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
وهي كلية قديمة وحديثة : قديمة تاسيسا وحديثة اهتماما ورعاية من وزارة الطاقة والتعدين بالسودان نسبة لانها الرافد الرسمي والاوسع _في السودان لشركات البترول الحكومية والاجنبية_ من مهندسي البترول ، وتعرفون عن السودان اكثر مما استطيع ان اختزله لكم في هذه الرسالة .
ارجو ان تكون هذه الرسالة بداية لتواصل مهندسي البترول في العالم العربي لاهمية ذلك التواصل . من اجل التحاور وفهم المشكلات والاستفادة من بعضنا البعض 
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## انور2006 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو ان يكون ملتقي المهندسون العرب نافذة لحل مشاكل المهنسون فيما بينهم وتشاورا في كل الامور


----------



## انور2006 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو من خريجي او طلاب هندسة وتكنولوجيا النفط في الملتقى للالتفاف حول بعض لنصنع كتلة نشطة تاتي اكلها باذن الله


----------



## عبد النافع (6 ديسمبر 2007)

انا فى هندسة مناجم وفلزات ازهر واود التعارف والتواصل دا لو سمحتولى
انا فى الفرقة الثالثة من المحلة الكبرى


----------



## انور2006 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا بك اي في عضويتنا من خلال الملتقى وغدا نبقى كبار


----------



## mhb (8 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعة بتوع فلزات انا عاوز كتاب تحليل الانهيارات سوفت كوبي 
لو سمحتم لوحد عنده الكتاب ينزله


----------



## islamiccastel (15 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد سعيد هجرس قال:


> السلام عليكم ياعم حازم


 
وعليكم السلام يا محمد

على فكرة يا جماعة الراجل ده عارف هو بيقول ايه


----------



## سمو الامير (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة مش عارف إن كنت شاركت في الموضوع ده قبل كده ولا لأ

عموما انا في أولي تكرير في الكلية العجيبة دي

وبرحب بكل الموجودين

ربنا يزيد ويبارك

سمو الامير


----------



## mraheem2004 (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

محمد عبد الرحيم

الفرقة الرابعة فلزات

سلامي الشديد للشيخ حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااازم ونوفل و 1000 مبروك التخرج


----------



## مستر هو (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخوكم محمد عبدالله محمود 
خريج السويس 2006


----------



## petrolium_engineer (10 يناير 2009)

اول مشاركة سنة 2009 ...انا مهندس احمد محمد صبري خريج تكرير السويس 2007 وشغال في شركة ميدور


----------



## mkhattaby (15 يناير 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> الاخ فتحى
> انا والله اسعد بمعرفتك وذوقك وعلى فكرة انا كنت اترشحت لقسم تكرير قبل التحويل للقاهرة ودفعتى كان فيها المهندس اسامة سلامة وهشام قطامش ومحمود عبدالعزيز خميس بكر وجمال ناصف وغيرهم لو تعرف حد فيهم ياريت تقول لى ازاى اوصل له لانهم دول تقريبا اللى اخبارهم انقطعت عنى من مدة
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> اخوك عبدالقادر


الاخ العزيز هشام قطامش بعمل فى لندن الان فى شركة عالمية و كذلك اسامة سلامة و لكنه فى قطر


----------



## نونة صغنونة (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا عضوة جديدة 
الرجاء افادتي بأسألتي وجزاكم الله خير

اولا اريد الالتحاق بجامعة السويس لكن ماعندي اي معلومة عن الجامعة وتكاليفها الرجاء افادتي
ثانيا انا ادبي هل يحق لي الدراسة ام لا
ثالثا واذا كان يحقلي الدراسة كيف استطيع ان اقدم على الجامعة وماهي التخصصات الجيدة للفتاة السعودية بحكم اننا مجتمع محافظ وما يحب البنت تطلع في الصحراء هههه والله انا جادة الرجاء افادتي لكن على ×××× لاني لااكون متواجة على المنتديات كثيرا فارجاء كل الرجاء افادتي على ×××× وجزاكم الله الف خير ××××××××××××××× 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نرجوا التواصل من خلال الملتقى .... وشكرا
الإدارة​


----------



## محمد عدلى نصر (29 يناير 2009)

أنا خريج 2003 وأعمل فى أحدى شركات البترول واحب انعرف على طلبة الكلية


----------



## مستر هو (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم محمد عبدالله خريج قسم بترول 2006
وشغال في شركة transocean
وسلامي للشيخ محمود علي ونوفل اذا كان فاكرني وسلامي للجميع


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (1 فبراير 2009)

_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم_


----------



## mohammed-1 (2 فبراير 2009)

حد يعرف النتيجة هتظهر امتى


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

تعرفوا الدكتور القدير صلاح بدر


----------



## احمد نم نم (12 فبراير 2009)

ممكن .... اسئل سؤال .... انه طالبهندسه قسم ميكانيك ..وعندي سوؤال محيرني يا ريت تكدر اتساعدني بي ؟؟؟؟ ماهو المعدن العازل للمغناطيسيه ...ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس احمد امام (25 فبراير 2009)

*احمد امام ( هندسة التعدين جامعة الازهر)*

ياريت اى حد يفيدنى
انا نفسى اعرف جميع المجالات اللى ممكن اشتغل فيها
وايضا لو فى دورات تدريبية ينصح بان احصل عليها ياريت لا تبخلوا عليا بمعرفتها​


----------



## عبد النافع (26 فبراير 2009)

مهندس عبد الرازق هو حضرتك تقصد صلاح بدر دكتور هندسة المناجم ؟


----------



## ash312 (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اعرفكم بنفسى اخوكم عاشور عبدالعزيز طالب بالفرقة الرابعة هندسه تكرير
تحياتى وسلامى الى جميع الزمله بكليه هندسه البترول والتعدين بالسويس وكذلك الى جميع الطلبه المشاركين(ازهر - ميكانيكا -كهرباء - كيمياء ) وجميع التخصصات
اى مساعده يطلبها اى شخص عن قسم التكرير انا فى مساعدته


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (26 فبراير 2009)

_ How r u :58: Eng.Ashour_


----------



## ودمنصور3 (28 فبراير 2009)

انا محمد منصور من السودان ارجو منكم مساعدتي في بحث عن الكروم


----------



## gamalabd (23 يونيو 2009)

من ريى يا اخ (هجرس) ان اى واحد يفكر يدخل كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين (السويس) لازم يفكر ويضع احلامة فى قسم هندسة الفزات لانة قسم رائع جدددددددا


----------



## احمدمصطفىصادق شاهي (26 يونيو 2009)

انا احمد شاهين لسه مخلص السنة دى دفعة 2009 تكرير من المنوفية وكنت قاعد فى الأمل


----------



## master 2010 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا أهل المنتدى الكرام وسلام خاص لطلبة هندسة البترول والتعدين انا احمد شاهين بكالريوس تكرير من المنوفية وقاعد فى الأمل واى حاجة عايزنها فى التكرير اتمنى ان اقدر افيدكم


----------



## ibrahim abdalla (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم ابراهيم عبدالله قسم بترول دفعة 2008/2009

ازيك يا عاشور انت وشاهين وسلام خاص للشيخ حازم طه


----------



## gamalabd (11 يوليو 2009)

*نفسى اعرف ماهى مهام مهندس الفزات*

على تليفونى 0195157318 وانا من الفرقة الثاتية فلزات السويس


----------



## محمود خالد زاهر (15 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة انا بس عندى سؤال انا طالب ثانوى يا ريت حد يفيدنى انا علمى رياضة و لسه جايب مجموعى من الكنترول و طبعا جه زبالة 98 يعنى ممكن ملحقش بترول بس لو لحقت يعنى ربنا يسهل انا عايز اسال عن حاجة و اصحابى كمان عايزين يعرفوها
الناس كلها بتحول من بترول للهندسة العادية طيب ينفع العكس يعنى اخد اعدادى من هندسة عادية بعد كده احول بترول ولا ايه النظام ارجوكم افيدونا


----------



## بثره (16 يوليو 2009)

معليه يا حبايب ادري ان مو مكانه بس اعذرووني ابي الخدمه ضروري وربي محتاار
والي في جامعه القاهره اتمنى يفيدني

* مساحة اعلانية​

 ​السلام عليكم اخواني اريد افادتي
عندي عدت اساله بخصووص قسم هندسه البترول في جامعه القاهره.. 
عن طريقت التسجيل بما اني طالب سعودي.. وش المطلوب مني وكيف التسجيل..
وكيف القسم بصفه عامه ..ايش المواد اللي باخذها ..وعن مصاريف الجامعه ..
وكيف تقيم لجامعه القاهره بالنسبه للجامعات الثانيه... وفي سكن للجامعه... 
واتمنى اني ما كثرت عليكم بس اذي لاساله.. 
وشاكر لكم تفاعلكم واعطائكم الخدمه لافادتي*


----------



## وافى مجدى (17 يوليو 2009)

اخوكم م/ محمد مجدى مهندس تفتيش هندسى خريج هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس هتدسة الفلزات


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوكم احمد محمد ابوحلوة خريج 2009 قسم الفلزات


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (7 يناير 2010)

*Society for Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt*​


----------



## ahmed zizo (14 يناير 2010)

معاش يا مهندسين عاوز اعرف دخلتوا هندسة البترول و التعدين بكام في الميه


----------

